# Christine Goerke is now of the staff at the opera company in Detroit.



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.freep.com/story/enterta...t-position-michigan-opera-theatre/6959841002/


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Bless her heart. She's a real charmer and was an excellent host on the Met's virtual recitals this past season.
She's one heckuvan actress and a terrific singer.
I'm happy for her.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Bless her heart. She's a real charmer and was an excellent host on the Met's virtual recitals this past season.
> She's one heckuvan actress and a terrific singer.
> I'm happy for her.


It will likely be nice not to have to travel so much and to be someplace where she could make a difference. I am sure she can still travel for gigs some.


----------

